# Do you get harassed by ricers in your A3



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Per my other thread; I just got an APR stage 1 flash today and am wondering if it is enough to blow away some of those farting ricers. I am getting my votex kit put on and am afraid Michael Spilner (Fast and the furious) is going to want to harass me and I want to be ready. 

How often, if at all, do you all get harassed my the cast of The Fast and the Furious?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

every time i goto race wars bro


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

every time i goto race wars bro


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Per my other thread; I just got an APR stage 1 flash today and am wondering if it is enough to blow away some of those farting ricers. I am getting my votex kit put on and am afraid Michael Spilner (Fast and the furious) is going to want to harass me and I want to be ready.
> 
> How often, if at all, do you all get harassed my the cast of The Fast and the Furious?


 The votex kit is goot for 20-25hp. :thumbup:


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

our cars arent fast enough to hang with the next gen


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Your car is hardly going to look "fast enough" for some ricer to want to race you. The Votex kit is hardly aggressive.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

drew138 said:


> The votex kit is goot for 20-25hp. :thumbup:


 haha, give me a little slack. The AEM sticker on it added 11hp. I also installed one of those fake turbo whistles at the end of the exhaust pipe. I always wanted a turbo! 

Nah, the reason I ask is because I use to be a big ricer except for me it was all show no go. So I was shaved and bagged and glassed. Just about anything you could think of and I always got harassed by tuners because they thought that I appeared as being "fast". So while they reved their engines I showed them my dog leg (sucking a wheel up into the fender well and rolling on 3 wheels). 

The point: the votex kit and other exterior mods I did will make me look fast, so how often do you all get harassed by tuners and ricers?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

I think what people are trying to tell you is "never." :laugh: 

Like I said, the Votex kit is hardly going to give you an aggressive enough look that ricers are even going to pay you any attention unless you're driving like a d-b.


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

This never happens...and if it should...leave them in the dust.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, don't embarrass us. If you lose, just keep driving back to your house. But be ready for a drive by from Johnny Tran.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

does being harassed by tp here on the forum count?


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

brian* spilner.... 



yeah yeah yeah i watch it too much...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ah, good catch. 

Believe it or not, but I went out and bought an eclipse because of that movie. 

Brian Spilner, what are you a serial killer? 

BS, nobody likes the tuna here 

He has enough NOS in there to blow himself up! 

Anyone got any other good quotes?


----------



## chittychittybangbang (May 28, 2007)

mathis. said:


> brian* spilner....


 Yep, it's brian. Typical white boy name.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

i approve of this thread.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i actually got "raced" by a rusted out POS Nissan Sentra with a HUGE exhaust and slammed on some 19's on my way home from the night shift at the hospital. 

i literally didnt have to leave 6th gear and i still whooped him.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, don't embarrass us. If you lose, just keep driving back to your house. But be ready for a drive by from Johnny Tran.


 I agree. I think his car will be pretty fast when completed.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

since putting on my cat back i have gotten messed with (on a closed roads of course) only a couple cars. people have either learned that turbo VAG cars are not to be messed with or people just dont want to race. i still have spanked a couple civics and various other pieces of rice over the two years i have had my car, but overall most people dont bother.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I agree. I think his car will be pretty fast when completed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jubal (Apr 29, 2010)

no ricers but a few BMW's. Funny thing is they are usually older drivers.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

no ricers, but yes me too on a couple bimmers. For the most part im smoking most people. But really I don't care and just let the fools go. 

Btw that was Ja Rules best performance ever.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

whut is a ricer? is that some kind of cooking utensil?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> whut is a ricer? is that some kind of cooking utensil?


 Something like that... 

How to cook rice.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

I get some stares and well ricers tailgating- i guess they are thinking how can they add Pepboys LEDs to make their ricer tails like that of the Audi... 

here's a 'common' representative of a ricer car


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> I get some stares and well ricers tailgating- i guess they are thinking how can they add Pepboys LEDs to make their ricer tails like that of the Audi...
> 
> here's a 'common' representative of a ricer car


 I still won't be toying around with a CTR on stock though cause they're do have some balls. I won't say 2-3 car lanes is "dusted". 

Now if remapped, that's a whole different story. :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG :laugh: HAHAHHAA 

Around here in Auburn there's a BUNCH of ricers. They dont even dare try to pull past me.  
I had a Mazda 6 the other day try to keep up, too. HA.. 
Usually it's BMWs, Infiniti G35s or those new Camaros that try to race me.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

xnox202 said:


> I still won't be toying around with a CTR on stock though cause they're do have some balls. I won't say 2-3 car lanes is "dusted".
> 
> Now if remapped, that's a whole different story. :thumbup:


 i take it back- the red civic was a bad representation, i apologize. But the blue one on the other hand... 

At any cost- racing in the streets/public is not safe. There are some well done jdm that ive seen, and it seem to me that it is driven by responsible drives- the ones that has oversized wings, kits, etc, on stock wheels, with awful exhaust notes seem to reflect more of an immature driver, whether jdm or euro, or any brand. 

guess im too old.:laugh: i remember when i had my 92 mk2 gti


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

I **** you guys not, but yesterday I saw a Mercedes GLK and a C5 Corvette race off the light.... and the GLK won, because whoever was driving the vette couldn't shift to save his life.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

Man, they ****ed up that CT-RR! The Civic Type RR is dope. Way too much $$ tho. 

That owner does not deserve that car for putting those ugly rims and stupid stickers on that car.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


>


 ROFL...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> How often, if at all, do you all get harassed my the cast of The Fast and the Furious?


 never. i do not pay attention to these idiots. in any car i have.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


>


 haha I love this....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Ricers would only want to race you if your car is modded to look like a rice car.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been driving around an 08 3.2 A4 and got harassed by some guy driving a beat-to-crap early 90s 5 series. Beat him off the line hardly trying as well as from 40 mph rolls. We make it to another stop and he yells out his window, "Thing has no top end BOYYY. 155 mph EASY" I just shrug at him and make my right turn 

Didn't know they made 1/4 times with sundials :laugh:


----------

